# corrupt file name provided by my 7D



## fotoray (Jul 1, 2011)

I have always formatted my CF card with the 7D. The standard RAW file name has been IMG.xxxx.CR2.

Suddenly I now get _MG.xxxx.CR2. The file itself is OK, just the name that is automatically written has somehow been corrupted to _MG.xxxx.CR2.

I have been numbering my files continous via the 7D menu. Thought of resetting the numbering to zero, but would rather not, if it's not necesary to fix this issue.

Any ideas of how file name got corrupted, and how to get rid it?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 1, 2011)

documentaryman said:


> Although I was not getting file name corruption but rather an error on my CF card, SanDisk tech support told me to always format the card on a pc -- not in my camera.
> 
> I had always heard the opposite ... to format using the camera as you apparently have.



When you get a issue like this, erase the card before you format it. There are utilities that will write all zeros or ones to every memory cell, and mark bad ones as unusable. Then a format will skip over those. I use image rescue 4 occasionaly to completely erase a card. This is a long process, it might take 15 minutes to do 2gb.


----------



## Ponds (Jul 1, 2011)

No need to worry. The filename starts with _MG when the camera's color space is set to Adobe RGB. Otherwise it is IMG.


----------



## motorhead (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with Ponds. Thats exactly how I upload my files into DPP and its always prefixed with the _MG. you are seeing.

In fact I'm so used to it that if I saw anything else now I'd start to panic!


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 1, 2011)

I had that happen a few times on my 7d.... i was able to trace it to a specific memory card i got from best buy. I dont use that card no more and knock on wood I haven't encountered that since.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2011)

Ponds is absolutely correct. It doesn't seem like card corruption. Setting your color space back to sRGB will fix the 'problem'. See p.82 of the manual, which indicates that images captured with the color space set to Adobe RGB will be named "_MG".


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 1, 2011)

when mine, it just created a bad file... camera couldn't read it, computer couldn't open it... With my situation it was the card screwing up. Incorrect or odd file prefixes i would concur with neuro


----------



## fotoray (Jul 1, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ponds is absolutely correct. It doesn't seem like card corruption. Setting your color space back to sRGB will fix the 'problem'. See p.82 of the manual, which indicates that images captured with the color space set to Adobe RGB will be named "_MG".




Thanks for the feedback. I will cease to be concerned about the "_MG" as an "error", as I prefer the wider gamut of the Adobe RGB color space.


----------

